# Donde conseguir un Relé IP simple?



## janemeto (Nov 25, 2011)

necesito un rele ip, ya que en mi ciudad hay una red inalambrica, y la idea es implementarle unos reles ip para crear alarmas con ip, para poder usar la red ya existente, y a la vez para que la alarma que se me active contenga una direccion ip, para poder identificar perfectamente el sitio de donde se activa la alarma. 

espero alguna opinion  o sugerencia, he buscado los diseños y no he conseguido.

alguien por ahi, me ha dicho que esos reles ip ya los diseñaron hace uuuu, para efectos de implementar sensores ip en las empresas de procesos industriales de produccion


----------



## biker2k3 (Nov 25, 2011)

No entiendo bien que queres hacer pero si es una alarma no seran sensores ip?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 25, 2011)

Esta gente vende a todo el mundo:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Web-based-2...608?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b51fb8f8


----------



## janemeto (Nov 29, 2011)

Cariiitooo Vale!!! Se excede de mi presupuesto, pero si, exactamente ese es el dispositivo que requiero... tendre que seguir investigando a ver si se consigue una solucion mas economica, ya que el propio dispositivo en si, me resulta mas costoso que un dispositivo router... de todas formas muchas gracias por compartir la informacion conmigo


----------

